# vixie-cron Frage : zusätzliche Crontab für root? [solved]

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

root hat eine Crontab, in der ich so Systemsachen mache, wie z.B. mysql sichern, am WE die Kiste booten, etc..

Jetzt möchte ich zusätzlich eine weitere Crontab, in der ich spezielle selbstgeschriebene Prozesse steuern kann.

Diese Crontab möchte ich per Webfrontend anpassen können. Also von Jobs die Uhrzeit anpassen, Jos aus- oder einkommentieren, etc..

Ich möchte es aber vermeiden, dass die Systemjobs dabei verbogen, bzw. überhaupt im Frontend gesehen werden können.

Klar, ich könnte einfach die crontab des Webserverusers verwenden. Dann müsste ich aber jeden Job über sudo wieder einrichten, dass dieser unter root läuft.

Das wäre bestimmt der sicherere Ansatz. Da ich aber im internen Netz bin, wär mir ne zweite crontab für root lieber.

Ich hab schonmal versucht in /etc/cron.d eine crontab zu erstellen, aber die wird von crond nicht beachtet.

Hat da jemand nen Tipp?

----------

## tazinblack

Hat sich erledigt. War ein Syntaxfehler

----------

